# Disparition de la TouchBar après installation windows avec Bootcamp !!



## Flosrn (3 Mars 2018)

Bonjour je viens d'installer windows 10 avec bootcamp sur mon MacBook Pro 2017 15", ça marche niquel sauf que je viens de me rendre compte que l'affichage de ma touchbar a disparu !!! Que ce soit sur windows ou sur MacOS....

Je suis en panique j'espère que c'est pas un gros problème et que quelqu'un pourra m'aider..


----------



## Flosrn (3 Mars 2018)

Finalement c'est bon c'est revenu j'ai eu peur j'ai été dans preference système et disque de démarrage et j'ai selectionné macOS


----------



## Flosrn (4 Mars 2018)

En fait je crois connaitre la cause de mon problème. 

J'ai bien windows sur ma partition bootcamp et tout fonctionne sauf 2 choses : la touchbar et le rétro éclairage du clavier.

Je pense que c'est parce que lors du premier démarrage de windows sur mon mac, la fenêtre d'installation bootcamp s'est ouverte et j'ai cliqué sur "installer" mais il y a eu une erreur ou j'ai fais une mauvaise manip, j'ai du éteindre mon mac avant la fin ou quelque chose comme ça, du coup bootcamp ne s'est pas correctement installé sur windows.

Je n'ai donc pas accès a la petite icone bootcamp dans la barre des taches et de ce fait ma touchbar et l'eclairage du clavier ne fonctionne pas.

Du coup, savez vous où est ce que je pourrais télécharger .exe de bootcamp afin que je le relance sur windows ? Merci


----------



## Flosrn (4 Mars 2018)

Puisque je suis parti dans mon monologue je vais le continuer, ça en aidera peut être certain 

J'ai résolu mon problème en ouvrant bootcamp sur macos et en cliquant sur "action" puis "télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de windows". J'ai ensuite copié le contenu sur une clé USB vierge, éteint mon mac, redémarré sous windows, lancé le setup.exe de la clé et voila ! Ça a correctement installé bootcamp sur windows et j'ai maintenant la petite icone, la touchbar et le clavier fonctionnel !


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

Flosrn a dit:


> J'ai résolu mon problème en ouvrant bootcamp sur macos et en cliquant sur "action" puis "télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de windows". J'ai ensuite copié le contenu sur une clé USB vierge, éteint mon mac, redémarré sous windows, lancé le setup.exe de la clé et voila !


C'est pourtant ce qu'affiche et propose systématiquement Assistant Boot Camp dès son lancement.


----------



## Flosrn (4 Mars 2018)

Oui sauf que je ne sais pas pourquoi au premier démarrage de windows ça a bugué et bootcamp ne s'est donc pas installé.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

Flosrn a dit:


> Oui sauf que je ne sais pas pourquoi au premier démarrage de windows ça a bugué et bootcamp ne s'est donc pas installé.


Assistant Boot Camp ne s'installe pas, il propose de télécharger un package d'utilitaires et prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows. Une fois l'installation terminée, c'est sous Windows qu'il faut lancer le fichier Setup.exe qui s'occupera d'installer tous les pilotes/drivers à la finalisation de l'installation de Windows.


----------

